# Relaocation to NZ



## chandan_sharma (Aug 19, 2015)

Dear All,

I am chandan sharma from India.I am a working professional with more than 3 years of experience in IT.
I am a Functional Consultant/Business Analyst(Oracle Applications). 
Regarding my education qualifications- I am B.tech in Information technology and MBA in Information technology.

Friends, I'm planning to move to NZ . Could you please advise me regarding the job scenarios there? 

1.what is the best way to approach for the PR in NZ? 
2. What is the average salary i should expect there considering my above mentioned credentials?
3. What are the best sources of Seeking job in NZ?

Your suggestions are much required.

Best Regards,
Chandan Sharma


----------

